# Speed Experiment



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

I noticed when I was in Dubai the past two weeks that anywhere I logged in to the net the speed was dreadfully slow. Whether it be at work (etisalat), the companies villa (etisalat) or starbucks (du) I never got any dowload speed that would be comparable to what I get back home. 
I know this question has come up before so maybe we can get a little experiment going here of what type of internet speeds everyone is getting in Dubai. I will add in mine when I get back there in a few weeks but for now those of you that are game lets try this!

1. go here: speedtest

2. Click on the Seattle server and let the test run

3. Post your download and upload speeds:

Mine on a mediocre connection here in Houston are

Download 2299 kbps

Upload 1044 kbps


I did this test at my work in dubai and got less than 500 kbps download and 26 kbps upload (YIKES), at the company villa it wasn't much better at 700 download and 120ish upload, starbucks was slow slow it wouldn't open the test!

Is there anyone there getting better speeds than this? If so what service are you using and if you don't mind how much are you paying for service.

I figure the internet is going to be my only entertainment since tv sucks so much there and I will hate having speeds slower than I had with my old 8600 baud modem 

Anyhow, thanks for playing along


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Hai

I got 483 kbps as download speed

116 kbps as upload speed

Internet icon shows the speed as 100Mbps


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Longhorn, the UAE internet is VERY slow compared to H-town. You using ATT? I used to have ATT and got AWESOME download speeds, but after coming here seems that I can't download exceeding 50kb/s. Blows, but I heard you can get a souped up connection here for a little more $....or Dhs.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Download Speed: 2402 kbps (300.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 94 kbps (11.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

then again it was------

Download Speed: 1672 kbps (209 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 246 kbps (30.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

this is at work, hooked up to our server using LAC 100mbps


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting.

I have download of 784 kbps & upload of 160 kbps

Then stopped the torrenting currently running on other PC & got

Download 1360 kbsp & upload of 190 kbps



As far as I am aware you can request different packages from Etisalat which will give you faster speeds. That said we have a top end package and this is all I get.

Fact of life is that UAE speeds just aren't that fast. Mind you, you should have experienced the problems we had earlier this year/end of last (can't remember exactly when) when there was an issue with underground cables and everthing was _really_ slow & we had telephone problems too.

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Elphaba,

just out of interest which torrent sites do you use that are good, i noticed alot are blocked apart from miniova. But I use hotspot shield so now every website can be accessed.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far, very interesting results and just what I suspected. I can live with about 1500 - 2000 kbps, anything below that is going to be tough to get used too.

As for torrents I use a newsgroup usenet service called easynews.com, it was not blocked in the UAE (yet) and I was able to download anything and everything. Takes a little getting used to finding files unless you are used to how newsgroups of the past worked but if you use the search feature and Binabled – Free Usenet Search Engine to find what you are wanting to download pretty much any movie, mp3 or tv show you want can be found. I am not advocating piracy of course 

I also used hotspotshield and that worked pretty good but it felt like it slowed things down even more. That was ok though for getting sites that were completely blocked.

Keep the results coming!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks Longhorn, i will have a look at that, torrentz.com is great as well as miniova.net, piratebay e.t.c I am not advocating piracy of course hehe.

Thanks,


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

download 1001
upload 198

I have Du not sure what plan I can ask the hubby when he gets home if you are interested.

hope this helps


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Smiles:-) said:


> download 1001
> upload 198
> 
> I have Du not sure what plan I can ask the hubby when he gets home if you are interested.
> ...


Thanks, would like to know what plan and if there are better ones available...and how much if thats not too much to ask


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Anyone else have any results to share?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Download speed 2003 kps
Upload speed 358 kps

I can live with that


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

By using the seattle server I get:

977 kb/s dl
168 kb/s ul

I have seen with azuerus speeds of 119b/s dl, and 45b/s ul though. 

This is on a 1 meg line from DU. Am thinking of upgrading to the 2 meg line.


----------

